# OK dont laugh but anybody ever use alphasonik amps?



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

In searching for a cheap but decent 5-ch for the work truck I saw these. Specs look good as far as THD and S/N. They have copper traces in them, like DLS and older PG amps, have bipolar outputs and are Darlington, doesnt say if its triple or the standard double. But it has piqued my interest for a cheap 5-ch amp. 

Here is one of their monos where you can see the traces. Just cusrious if anyone has used one of this line of amps personally. I am not looking for " I think" comments

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Alphasonik_PMA1200-DA/inside1.jpg


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Never used them but that amp's gut picture looks pretty beefy to me.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

reading skill>spence...

No I think comments!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

guitarsail said:


> reading skill>spence...
> 
> No I think comments!!!


LOL..


This is the 5-ch I am talking about

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ALPHASONIK-...s=65:1|66:4|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

if you're looking for cheap and decent, why does it matter. buy what works. you can't expect the world from a 170 dollar amp


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

slomofo said:


> if you're looking for cheap and decent, why does it matter. buy what works. you can't expect the world from a 170 dollar amp


Not expecting he world from it, I am looking for people that have used it to let me know if it reliability and if they make power


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

have you posted this on caraudio.com yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> have you posted this on caraudio.com yet?


Ya I have been reading over there, mixed feelings, some like them, other say they dont but I gather the ones that say they are cheap havent used one or atleast none of them have said they have used them and didnt like them. I did find someone that has the amp in question but I dont think he knows what he is talking about, or atleast I gather that from his other posts. 

O well, might just have to get something else, other amp I was lookjing at was trying the Rubicon 5.800 or the LIL Wonder version. It is only gonna power a 8 and some components passive


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

They have been around over twenty years (that's the last time I ever used them in an install). They were decent amps. Made their power but NO more. Durability was good not great. If I remember their clarity was OK but they were susceptable to induced noise.

No idea how they have changed since then...


----------



## 1sashenka (Nov 26, 2008)

Alphasonic was my first sub amp powering two 10" Earthquakes in 1992. Worked fine...


----------



## 1sashenka (Nov 26, 2008)

Double post. Dont know what happened


----------



## Barnie (Jun 2, 2008)

not sure if they have gone bust now anyway

visonik, ma audio and alpha sites have all been removed


clif design site remains though


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Ya I have been reading over there, mixed feelings, some like them, other say they dont but I gather the ones that say they are cheap havent used one or atleast none of them have said they have used them and didnt like them. I did find someone that has the amp in question but I dont think he knows what he is talking about, or atleast I gather that from his other posts.
> 
> O well, might just have to get something else, other amp I was lookjing at was trying the Rubicon 5.800 or the LIL Wonder version. It is only gonna power a 8 and some components passive


I think you missed the joke on that one.

I'm sorry I can't answer your question, but if it were me I would look for something with resale value. That way if it doesn't accomplish quite what you want you can sell it and try something else.

The lack of desired response to your question is enough to dissuade me from ever bothering with that amp . Good luck on the search!


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Not laughing, but have you looked at other brands in the same price range?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> Not laughing, but have you looked at other brands in the same price range?


Ya i have, i will be going with something alittle higher in the chain then this, i was just more or less wondering if anybody has ran one, I was never sold on this, but if someone could actually confirm this was a decent amp it would be a contender for the work truck. I will probably just wait out for a deal on a 4-ch from ebay for a good price


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

But, what about all your modified Ell Pee amplifiers? I can't believe someone would run Alphasonik over the best technology that was available 20 years ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> But, what about all your modified Ell Pee amplifiers? I can't believe someone would run Alphasonik over the best technology that was available 20 years ago.


I only had that one 2.2 that was new in the box from CA, I actually sold it last week to some guy on Ebay, made quite a good profit on that one:laugh:


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> LOL..
> 
> 
> This is the 5-ch I am talking about
> ...


5 channels for 

It will hold a door open in the summertime 

As paperweights go it is expensive :surprised:


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I only had that one 2.2 that was new in the box from CA, I actually sold it last week to some guy on Ebay, made quite a good profit on that one:laugh:


I can't believe someone paid $400 for my TIPS modified LP 150. I had a whopping $200 in that amp.

Sadly, my only offers on the TIPS modified 1752 were from scammers. One guy wanted me to violate eBay policy by ending the auction and accepting a money order. Another guy wanted me to ship to Italy but eat the shipping. 

The Italian dude scammed someone I know by claiming non-delivery just like the dude from Malaysia did to him. I can't believe my buddy didn't learn to ship UPS or FEDEX with delivery confirmation after the first burn. 
The other dude got irritated when I said I would only accept a USPS money order AFTER the close of the auction, so that was a big red flag too. I'll wait until the LP market picks up before listing on eBay again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I can't believe someone paid $400 for my TIPS modified LP 150. I had a whopping $200 in that amp.
> 
> Sadly, my only offers on the TIPS modified 1752 were from scammers. One guy wanted me to violate eBay policy by ending the auction and accepting a money order. Another guy wanted me to ship to Italy but eat the shipping.
> 
> ...


Some people just got to have the LP's, I didnt get a chance to use it of coarse but I think the guts looked pretty good on the 2.2.

I sold it for $680 to a guy in Japan and then he paid $100 to ship it on top of that.


----------



## customstevo (Aug 17, 2008)

I had a 2 channel alphasonik 300.2a and it's the best 2 channel I ever had, which be it I am comparing to sony and infinity gear. I just recently went with the alpine stack line 4.150 and 1.1000 mono.

There really good amps as far as I am concerned.


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

I used them in the 80's. Were just fine. In a 1986 325. Sold the car in 2003 and the guy who bought it still drives it and the amps are still going strong.
The other you might look at is a used Sony ES 5 channel (7557 I think). Large size but great amp for typically under $200 in good shape.


----------



## toomtoomvroom (May 18, 2009)

I have a pretty good knowledge of Alphasonik amps. I actually have that exact PMA5753A amp. They're excellent for the price, however resale value isn't great since not a lot of people know about the brand. I'll take some pictures of the guts of the amp for you to see.

As for the Alphasonik brand, it was owned by Audiobanh. Audiobanh has since gone bankrupt but Alphasonik is still in business. Their plant in China burned down and they're in the process of rebuilding. According to a rep they're looking for resellers and they're about to release a new line. 

As for the people who say amps made in China suck or of less quality i would argue against that. Amp design hasn't changed much in the past 20 years, and the technology is all there in China to build these amps. In the 80's there was a huge gap between low level amps and high quality ones. The gap has closed considerably in recent years.

I've used plenty of amps to compared this amp to. I've had plenty of amps from PPI, Alpine, Rockford, U.S. Amps. Soundstream, Eclipse, DEI, Kicker, JL Audio, and Nakamichi. 

These amps for the money hands down are worth every penny. Btw, i used mine to power a set of Nakamichi's in front, Infinity Kappa in the rear and a W3v2. I tried to use a 8W7, but it wasn't enough power for it. Also note that the one on ebay is B-stock item, meaning it's a refurbished unit. However they do claim to offer a 2 year warranty. Good Luck with selecting an amp.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

Right now I use a zed made alphasonik from the late 90's that is identical to a US amps usa2050 to power my highs, it works great, sounds great, and is plenty loud with the gains at minimum. Couldn't ask for much more IMO.


----------



## toomtoomvroom (May 18, 2009)

Alphasonik Amp





























PPI PCX-2125


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I love the cosmetics on these amps. They look quality inside and out too, the a on the cap's is a nice touch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

toomtoomvroom said:


> Alphasonik Amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the 5-ch?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I was looking at the Alpha 5ch some time ago, a friend of mine on another forum was a Alpha dealer.... he said they were decent, but that's about it... 

For the money.. well...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I am assuming its all class A/B since there is no filtering for a class d sub channel


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Barnie said:


> not sure if they have gone bust now anyway
> 
> visonik, ma audio and alpha sites have all been removed
> 
> ...


Alphasonik never had anything to do with Visonik or MA Audio, unless it was in the last incarnation since 2003.

Alphasonik as we knew it is gone. the current version went belly up (again) late last year. lots of it on eBay & other sources. Its decent, far better than Audiobahn, MA Audio & most of the other off-shore crap.

Original Alphasonik/Deltasonok was Zed product. It morphed into US Acoustics in 1999, the the Son of the original Alphasonik family bought the rights to the Alphasonik name back from US Acousitcs in 2002ish & relaunched.

Original Alpha is everything you would expect from old-school Zed product. period. Great sound quality, bullet proof, however not idiot proof, well underrated for the power produced. up until 1999-2001 when US Acoustics went off-shore for production (still Zed designs), things were very affordable watt/$$ ratio.

Rob

*edit* IF Audiobahn ever had anything to do with them, it explains why they are gone & some of the speaker cosmetics. I'd never heard any direct relationship with the relaunched Alphs being linked to Audiobahn... <shudder.. followed by imminent skin crawl>


----------

